# Going for 500!



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

New campain :yes: I'm at 419 "Likes" on my facebook and going for the big 500.:thumbup: http://www.facebook.com/WoodlandPaintingLLC?ref=hl 500! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I've never used Facebook (in any capacity) so I'm just wondering what the value is in spamming your own page with things that have no relation to painting?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> I've never used Facebook (in any capacity) so I'm just wondering what the value is in spamming your own page with things that have no relation to painting?


Good question. Basically, I like to keep it interesting. I feel there are no rules here. Social networking is still fairly new for me. I learn as I go. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I just became like #421.


----------

